# Firmware Updates?



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

What happened to the firmware updates? For awhile there it seems we were getting fairly regular updates. We haven't seen anything new in awhile, and we all know that the problems aren't anywhere near fixed.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Magic 8-ball says...[shake, shake shake]...

Seriously, Earl's sources say there's one comming soon. We couldn't get a definition of soon though.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

They are few and far between now because they (D*) think they have it fixed.
What a joke this machine has been and always will be. :icon_lame


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wait for the R20. That will have everything fixed. And you'll only have to plunk down another $99 for the privilege to beta test that unit for DTV just as you have the R15....oh, yes, all the while under a lease program.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Wait for the R20. That will have everything fixed. And you'll only have to plunk down another $99 for the privilege to beta test that unit for DTV just as you have the R15....oh, yes, all the while under a lease program.


Oh yes, but you forgot to mention the new guide and (probably) the expanded HDD (with the ability to add on). And, you know, that it's probably going to come out at the end of 2007.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Oh yes, but you forgot to mention the new guide and (probably) the expanded HDD (with the ability to add on). And, you know, that it's probably going to come out at the end of 2007.


Correct, how could I have omitted those important items? :sure:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> ...and (probably) the expanded HDD (with the ability to add on).


I'm confident the add-on HDD for the R15 will materialize. And, I'm sure theyll be proprietary. There's a lot of money to be had selling us those. I doubt they would invest the R & D so we could just grab one from CompUSA.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Why would you need an add-on drive? Has anyone managed to fill the stock drive before doing a full factory reset to get it working again?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> Why would you need an add-on drive? Has anyone managed to fill the stock drive before doing a full factory reset to get it working again?


Point taken. :sure:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> Why would you need an add-on drive? Has anyone managed to fill the stock drive before doing a full factory reset to get it working again?


Very True.

:icon_lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> I'm confident the add-on HDD for the R15 will materialize. And, I'm sure theyll be proprietary. There's a lot of money to be had selling us those. I doubt they would invest the R & D so we could just grab one from CompUSA.


If, and I note "IF" the HR20 has a SATA external drive, that may indicate all external drives will be SATA and the R15 doesn't have anything but a USB connector. Take that as you may.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Wait for the R20. That will have everything fixed. And you'll only have to plunk down another $99 for the privilege to beta test that unit for DTV just as you have the R15....oh, yes, all the while under a lease program.


Well, I have no need for the R20, since this is the HD DVR? I don't have an HDTV, and probably wont for awhile.

I wish they would just standardize on something, 1st there was component, then HDMI with content protection, and now i hear theres a new HDMI 2.0 out there, with god knows what kind of content protection restrictions. I'm also hearing that people with 1st gen HDTVs that only do component are f***ed cause the new HD-DVD/Blu-Ray players only output standard def on component, you have to use the encrypted HDMI for real HD.

I don't want to plop down 3-5 grand on a TV only to be pissed in a year or 2 when some new interface or content protection crap comes up, and wont be supported by my tv.

HD started out sounding like a great idea, but lately it just seems like a way to milk money from the customers by making them upgrade TVs and players every 2-3 years.

I don't even wanna get started with the HD-DVD/ Blu-Ray crap


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

d0ug said:


> Well, I have no need for the R20, since this is the HD DVR? I don't have an HDTV, and probably wont for awhile.


No, the R20 doesn't exist, at least not yet. That was my weak attempt at sarcasm. The HR20 is the yet to be delivered HD DVR. I was joking that the R20, maybe the followup to the ever popular R15, would be released before we see the R15 being fixed as the last update was originally released the end of April and now we're running into the end of June.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't think 2 or 3 months is _that_ long to wait between firmware updates. I just hope they've used this time to correct some of the more glaring bugs.

(1) The 'do you want to delete bug',
(2) The ' 5 minute' bug
(3) The glitchy 'jump back' bug which jumps back plays a second of video then jumps forward a couple of seconds.

If none of these problems are fixed after the next update I won't be pleased.

On the other hand my R15 hasn't missed a recording or locked up in *months* now. That should be a given for any PVR but is still a big improvement from when it first came out.

I also still have 10C0 on my R15 (haven't forced an update for fear of it reverting back to 10B8). It definitely has improved the first run/repeat issue but I would like to see the '28 day rule' included to prevent rerecording just-deleted shows.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

10C0 was a better release...when I had it.

I agree, we better actually see some things fixed this time around.

But the 28 day rule....or something like it is a bug that doesn't get discussed much. If I record Rescue Me and watch it later that night do I really have to leave it out there until next week to prevent it from recording again? Currently that's the only option. Cripe, if a show was recorded and watched, don't record the same episode again. Come on, common sense.

BTW, I didn't do a forced update when I lost 10C0. Just turned it on one morning (well it was turned on, that was the clue) and was back to 10B8.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

irmolars said:


> They are few and far between now because they (D*) think they have it fixed.


Few and Far between?

Why because we had one about ever 6 weeks or so... before now.

And what we are going on 8 weeks or so right now?



irmolars said:


> What a joke this machine has been and always will be. :icon_lame


Then sell it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> If I record Rescue Me and watch it later that night do I really have to leave it out there until next week to prevent it from recording again? Currently that's the only option.


If only it had some kind of...um...history! Yeah, that's it. It could keep track of the shows we've recorded. Even after we've watched and deleted them! :bang


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> But the 28 day rule....or something like it is a bug that doesn't get discussed much. If I record Rescue Me and watch it later that night do I really have to leave it out there until next week to prevent it from recording again? Currently that's the only option. Cripe, if a show was recorded and watched, don't record the same episode again. Come on, common sense.


I hope they take that and improve it. If you only get a partial recording or there is a storm and you miss a part because of singal lost it should igorne the 28 day rule. That was my only issue with the UTV's 28 rule.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Few and Far between?
> 
> Why because we had one about ever 6 weeks or so... before now.
> 
> ...


I would sell it but not much demand for a piece of junk.
By the way, i have been with D* for ten years. 
Had an Ultimate for six years prior to this junk.
Not one problem till the HD Failed.
Don't like being a beta tester and having to pay for it too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Which manufacturer do you have? R15-300?
I'll swap you a DTivo for it.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which manufacturer do you have? R15-300?
> I'll swap you a DTivo for it.


R-15 500.
Sorry don't like Tivo never have.
I just wish they would get the R-15 working correctly.
It has been out for eight months now. 
Shouldn't have all the problems it still has.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

Irmolars, is your unit new or is it a refurb?

I'm looking for preferably a non-refurb unit that I can get cheap so I can play around with it. Would you be interested in selling your's?


----------

